# Radiohead- Music to My Mind



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

Even though I usually can't figure out what they mean by their lyrics, Radiohead speaks to me. I read somewhere that Thom Yorke writes for himself so the songs are so personalized no one could figure out what they mean unless they were in his head. Nonetheless, I can relate to many of their songs and find the lyrics and music highly calming and comforting; almost more comforting than any other music I listen to. 
Does anyone else feel this way? Am I crazy for relating so much to such vague words? I think it appeals to me a lot because I'm such a thinker and intuiter but that could be confirmation bias. I'm interested to hear what others think.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

I think of Radiohead's lyrics as impressionistic and the songs as mostly soundscapes (or rather, moodscapes). The lines don't have to make complete linear sense. You get the general view of the picture he's painting through the gaps. Honestly, I think Yorke could mumble and it would have little effect on the songs. Although I like his slightly cryptic but highly narrative words. (It gives me the same sense as an Emily Dickinson* poem.) I find it clever that Radiohead pairs sadder lyrics with brighter or midtempo music (e.g. "No Suprises," "Let Down"). It's like . . . heralding in the quiet, still ruins. A beacon in the darkness. It can be uplifting.

The people I know who most like Radiohead (in an almost spiritual way) are INxxs. Thom Yorke himself is an INFx. Makes sense to me.


*INxJ


----------



## pataki (Mar 11, 2013)

*Being a TOOL fan, I try not to concern myself too deeply about the meaning behind lyrics. I just take it all in as part of the music. If it speaks to you, that's great. It makes sense to something inside of you, that's really all that matters. The music has evolved beyond the boundaries of the artist.

Now, please... could you stop the noise? I'm tryin'a get some rest from all the unborn chicken voices in my head. 
(Had to say that)*


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

I do enjoy their music on the occasion, compositionally speaking, they are one of the more intelligent, original and thought through bands of the 1990s. I do believe this is due to Jonny Greenwood, who is a very capable and underrated guitarist. Also, he is well versed with different compositional techniques and knows how, and when to use them. I love what they do instrumentally, not sold on Thom Yorke thought. Sometimes I do find his lyrics suffocating, bitter and perhaps a tinge sadistic. I doubt it has anything to do with type, but more so, in keeping a high standard in music. The same can be said of Mars Volta, early King Crimson, Rare Bird, etc. I exclude other excellent musicians only because I wish to limit myself to the progressive rock/post rock genres. That said, Street Spirit was the first song I learned to play on guitar.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I'm a fan of Radiohead mostly because I like the way the music sounds. But I really like how genuine the lead singer seems to be about his emotions through his music. You can even tell by the way he performs. I really appreciate the realness of the music.


----------

